# Orchid crochet patterns



## LadySlipper (Jun 8, 2022)

I saw a few crocheted orchids and they were beautiful, so I looked for crocheted patterns.









GORGEOUS CROCHET ORCHID PATTERNS


This crochet orchid pattern gorgeous flower is for the advanced crocheter. But with a hook, some yarn or thread, a pattern and some patience. You can almost guess my amazement when I can across a crochet orchid pattern. I was super excited and I had to try it out for myself. The results are...




crochet-news.com





Maybe some of you crochet.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 16, 2022)

So cool… flowers all year.


----------

